# Put out a Couple of NEW Lil Griz Getters



## Boneskull (Feb 1, 2010)

On a couple of my feeders. Have been getting several trail Cam Pics of some coons around my spin feeders.
Baited with marshmellows. I will check them in the morning.
Bone.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 2, 2010)

I haven't seen those traps before, update us in the morning!
Good luck!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck,  I ordered 6 of them which should be here by weeks end and from everything I have seen on them,  they are the real deal!

Post some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 2, 2010)

deerslayer357 said:


> I haven't seen those traps before, update us in the morning!
> Good luck!



I trapped with 7 traps for a full month before. I caught 74 raccoons in a 1 month period off my feeders.
Bone


----------



## colbyguess (Feb 2, 2010)

whered you order them from?


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 2, 2010)

colbyguess said:


> whered you order them from?



These came from Cumberland 's NW Trappers Supply.
507.451.7607 and at http://www.nwtrappers.com

They are called Lil' Grizz Gett'rz and are $22.00 ea. They hold up real well to heavy use and work better than anything I have ever tried. I use a marshmellow on the trigger.


----------



## deerslayer357 (Feb 2, 2010)

dang, you must have a lot of coons!
74 in a month?  I'd get tired of catching coons by then!


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2010)

Boneskull said:


> I trapped with 7 traps for a full month before. I caught 74 raccoons in a 1 month period off my feeders.
> Bone



Great job in helping out your turkeys!

Do you skin and put up your coons?


----------



## watashot89 (Feb 2, 2010)

If you have em', those traps will get em'. Can't wait for pictures of the catch!


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 2, 2010)

deerslayer357 said:


> dang, you must have a lot of coons!
> 74 in a month?  I'd get tired of catching coons by then!



74 in 1 month, I kept a log of the daily tallies. I had 1 trail camera picture that had 15 coons in it. I figured they were costing me plenty of money in expensive deer protein pellets and corn. They were running the deer away from the feeders.
Bout to start knocking them back some more.




GAGE said:


> Great job in helping out your turkeys!
> 
> Do you skin and put up your coons?



Nope, not worth the trouble to skin a southern coon. They are fertilizer. Dust to Dust.,
Bone


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 5, 2010)

CAUGHT!






*"Hey, What R U gonna do with that Rifle?"*





Finally Caught one in this New Location in all of this rain.

Bone


----------



## GAGE (Feb 6, 2010)

Boneskull said:


> CAUGHT!
> 
> [I
> *"Hey, What R U gonna do with that Rifle?"*
> ...



Good job Bone,   I was hoping to have mine out tomorrow but they have not made it yet.   My line of 10 550's was under water yesterday so they will need to be addressed in the morning and I am thinking of putting in  a few pocket sets for coons using them next to a creek also.
I just want to catch something!


----------



## coondog96 (Feb 6, 2010)

do you need a trappers lic. to catch coons in those trap i have never done any trapping of any sort but i have a coon prob on my lease and they do endanger the turkey population greatly that seems to be pretty simle to run


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 6, 2010)

GAGE said:


> Good job Bone,   I was hoping to have mine out tomorrow but they have not made it yet.   My line of 10 550's was under water yesterday so they will need to be addressed in the morning and I am thinking of putting in  a few pocket sets for coons using them next to a creek also.
> I just want to catch something!



I know what you mean. I had minnows swimming in one of my dirtholes.
I had another coon but he got out.
Bone



coondog96 said:


> do you need a trappers lic. to catch coons in those trap i have never done any trapping of any sort but i have a coon prob on my lease and they do endanger the turkey population greatly that seems to be pretty simle to run



You do need a trapper license to trap in Georgia


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 8, 2010)

Caught another one today. One less Turkey egg bandit.
The last picture shows 3 Rabbits under the feeder. No predators have been there for the last few weeks. I did catch a coon there the other day. You can see the two Lil Grizz traps to the left with the marshmallow sticking out the top (Visual Appeal).
Bone


----------



## GAGE (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome,   mine came today and will go out on Wed.


----------



## Boneskull (Feb 12, 2010)

2 More Coons couldn't resist the Marsmallows. Up to 78 Coons Now.
Still have lots more. I just got 4 more traps today via UPS and will get them put out as soon as it stops snowing here.
Bone


----------



## HuntinDawg89 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry for the stupid questions, but how often do you have to check your traps?  Daily?  And how do you get them loose after you dispatch them?


----------



## Throwback (Jul 21, 2011)

the law requires you to check them every 24 hours. 

you also have to have a trapping license and a whole lot of other stuff, too. 




T


----------

